# really good price on some boats



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

we have been authorized by the bank to sell some boats for a ridiculous low price,,, check our inventory section of our web site, it will link you to boats.com, and our inventory,,, 

How bout a 2101 seaswirlcenter consolebrand new for 22000. I paid 28000. for mine in 2003,,,, we have a 342 rinker express crusier for 111,000. was 168,000. 

really need to move some inventory,,,, come on down.....:usaflag

www.emeraldcoastmarine.com


----------

